# Fitting



## loureed4

Hi all!,

   I was drawing up an email and I included this sentence: "For me, evenings work perfectly, as long as it is *fitting *for you too."

   Should I have placed "suitable" rather than "fitting" in the sentence above?

Thanks a lot in advance!!


----------



## Chris K

I would probably say "as long as that works for you." "Fitting" isn't correct.


----------



## loureed4

Neither "suitable" works here Chris K ?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Chris K

loureed4 said:


> Neither "suitable" works here Chris K ?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



"Suitable" would be okay, although it's not really the best choice. Being "suitable" usually has more to do with what is appropriate rather than what is convenient -- but it is sometimes used:

_If we can find a suitable time to get together we can go over the plans._


----------



## loureed4

I see,

  It´s kind of funny because according to my dictinoary "fitting" and suitable mean both "apropiado, adecuado", that´s why I asked it. 

  This is a bit difficult for me, probably my dictionary is not a good one, it is a normal one.

Thanks Chris K!


----------



## Chris K

loureed4 said:


> I see,
> 
> It´s kind of funny because according to my dictinoary "fitting" and suitable mean both "apropiado, adecuado", that´s why I asked it.
> 
> This is a bit difficult for me, probably my dictionary is not a good one, it is a normal one.
> 
> Thanks Chris K!



The words are synonyms in some contexts but not in others. "Fitting" is a more specific word, referring to whether something is or is not socially acceptable. It's also somewhat antiquated.


----------



## loureed4

antiquated? , maybe in the US? , I mean, I have to travel soon to the UK, that´s why I ask this.

I have to sutdy the difference between these two words, with examples, for I always learn much more with 3 or 4 examples.

Thanks once more!!


----------



## Chris K

loureed4 said:


> antiquated? , maybe in the US? , I mean, I have to travel soon to the UK, that´s why I ask this.
> 
> I have to sutdy the difference between these two words, with examples, for I always learn much more with 3 or 4 examples.
> 
> Thanks once more!!



In the US I think the word is hardly used at all now, except perhaps in some regional dialects. It may be somewhat more common in the UK, but it carries a connotation of old-fashioned values or even prudery:

_It's not fitting for a young woman to travel alone with a gentleman._

Suitable, on the other hand, is a much more neutral and general term.


----------



## loureed4

Thanks a lot Chrisk for the example, it is a very good one for understanding all this stuff, I appreciate it a lot! , I was looking for examples on the internet, because, apparently, my physical dictionary, the one standing in my shelf, it not suitable at all, I mean, it is not a good one.

Thanks!!


----------



## sound shift

Chris K said:


> it carries a connotation of old-fashioned values or even prudery:


Do you mean that it carries those connotations in the US? It doesn't necessarily carry them here.


----------



## Chris K

sound shift said:


> Do you mean that it carries those connotations in the US? It doesn't necessarily carry them here.



That's possible. Here it sounds like something out of a costume drama.


----------



## sound shift

I've never knowingly been in a costume drama, but I use "fitting" from time to time. Anyway, to get back to the point, I agree with those who say that "fitting" is not the right word for the sentence in post 1. I would be inclined to use "convenient" there.


----------



## loureed4

Thanks sound shift, "*convenient*" is a good one, and, by the way, very similiar to the spanish one, though for us "conveniente" is a bit formal for the eveeryday speech.


----------



## Jim2996

Hello,

First, say you have a toothache.  It would be quite common to call your dentist and ask if he could fit you in today [on/in his schedule].  Perhaps you are thinking of something like this.  But, using the adjective "fitting" doesn't work.  

"For me, evenings are perfect, if they work/are convenient for you." would be my best suggestions.

Let me give you an example of "fitting" used well—and fittingly.  It is one that all Americans should remember from their American history.

"Now we are engaged in a great civil war, testing whether that nation, or any nation, so conceived and so dedicated, can long endure. We are met on a great battle-field of that war. We have come to dedicate a portion of that field, as a final resting place for those who here gave their lives that that nation might live. It is altogether *fitting and proper* that we should do this."

This is Lincoln's Gettysburg Address, given in 1863 at the end of our civil war. I quoted four sentences; there are only six more.  It's a great example of saying much in few words. 

"Fitting" is like "spangled" in The Star Spangled Banner," our national anthem; everyone has heard it, some even know what it means, few use it, and even fewer use it well.

Keep working on being one of the fewer.  It will take some time.


----------



## loureed4

Hi Jim2996,

   Your replies, as usual, so great!

   It is kind of funny because not far from today (or "not long ago") , I read that piece of history you wrote, and it is great, I thank you a lot that you remind it to me that Lincoln´s Speech!!.

  I understood the example about the dentist too. 

  I´ll try, as you say, to be one of the few who knows these tiny but awesome things, for I love history, and not long ago I read quite a few about American history, now I am listening Canadian history from this website: booksshouldbefree.com

  Sorry if I am not allowed to mention websites here....Am I?

 Jim, I want to stress it: Your replies are always so great, so accurate and so amusing!

By the way, I have a friend who is in love with your city because she was there for a while (some days) and she loves here, though she mostly stayed in another state.

Thanks again!!


----------



## sal62

For me, evenings work perfectly, as long as it is *fitting *for you too.
that makes me wonder, because in my country I would say an almost literal translation in the same way that this one expresses.
Para mi los atardeceres/noches me van bárbaro, si a vos te caben también.
¿Te cabe? = ¿te parece bien?  ¿estás de acuerdo? ¿te gusta?


----------



## alanla

To tell you the truth, as an American, both those words [suitable and fitting], sound funny to me--_fitting_, especially.

I think what you have in mind is something similar to this translation: _a condicion de que/con tal de que_ *te convenga* or _si_ _te _*conviene/convenga*. That's where the "suitable" and "fitting" come in. 

That's a very literal translation, and I just personally tend to use a less literal translation and would say "as long as it is/it's  _okay _with you." 
Maybe that is more American English, but I think the British use the word frequently,too, and OK has a much freer, less formal feel to it and is something you are more likely to hear, I believe. 

Alan   lol


----------



## loureed4

Thanks both for your replies!

sal62, it would be: "¿te parece bien" or "se adecúa a ti"

alanla, thanks a lot , it is important to know such things, if I am in the US or in the UK, I can sound funny, can´t I? hehe. It´s good , very good to know, I had no idea it was funny neither suitable nor fitting, actually, I get mixed up when it comes to using those two words, that´s why I ask about it.

Thanks again!


----------



## alanla

loureed4 said:


> Thanks both for your replies!
> 
> sal62, it would be: "¿te parece bien" or "se adecúa a ti"
> 
> alanla, thanks a lot , it is important to know such things, if I am in the US or in the UK, I can sound funny, can´t I? hehe. It´s good , very good to know, I had no idea it was funny neither suitable nor fitting, actually, I get mixed up when it comes to using those two words, that´s why I ask about it.
> 
> Thanks again!



There so many "matices de sentido" when it comes to language. The word _funny _is one of those also. It has a doble sentido: One  has the meaning of "gracioso"; the other means "me parece raro" or "me extrana," which is what I mean. They are quite separate, and when the word is used in a certain context, its meaning is always understood in conversation, at least in American English. 
By the way, "all right" is also a synonym for _okay. _No matter which of those words you use, you would always be understood, including the ones you used originally.
You are just like I am; I always want to know the subtle differences (acertar). 
As I like to say about this site: "Language is what divides us but also brings us together."

Alan


----------



## loureed4

Thanks alanla!

   It´s funny that you say that about "funny", hehe. I mean, I knew what you mean about "funny" having two very different meanings. Actually, in my English lessons, I used to say: "It´s curious that...." rather than "it is funny...." , because, to me, it sounded like "gracioso" but not "curioso" , one of those false friends.

  Imagine: "It´s funny but when your father died..." gee!! , that´s not funny at all (gracioso), hehe, that is what I mean and I didn´t get used to it.

  Indeed I always want to know the reasons, I wouldn´t like to be a father saying to his son: "This is so , because I say it is".

  Good sentence the one about the language, "it is what divides us but also brings us together" 

Thanks a lot for your help again!


----------



## sal62

Loureed4
Te parece bien, es bueno para ti, es útil para ti,es conveniente para ti, es adecuado, etc.
It is a slang.
In fact, it´s curious that be almost literal, and I do not believe in coincidences.


----------



## gringuitoloco

There are a few threads already about the difference between suit and fit. 
Suit also has a connotation of meeting a requirement, whereas fit has a connotation of being appropriate.

Suit must also have a direct object, whereas fit may or may not take one, depending on how it is used. In this sentence, I would rephrase it as "as long as that fits your schedule, too/as well." 

Either way, I would have to agree with Chris K and say that "works" is the best option here.


----------



## loureed4

Hi,

  sal62, I didn´t get your point about "it is slang" , sorry.

  Gringuitoloco, it is true, I checked it and there are more threads regarding my question. I like this from you: "As long as that fits your schedule too" . About "works" , it seems perfect to me, it is just that I wanted to know several ways to say the same thing. By the way: IT IS A GREAT EXPLANATION THE ONE ABOVE OF YOU, ABOUT SUIT AND FIT, though I always learn with examples, so, I´ll look for some of them to clarify it.

  Then....How/When/where could I use "fitting"? Is it too formal?

 I really struggle with "suitable/fitting" but I guess if I go abbroad they will be patient with me, so I hope!! hehe.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## sal62

"te cabe"  es una forma muy local y no creo que figure como acepción en la RAE, casi como un lenguaje marginal, relacionado con el lunfardo, esta forma " te cabe" es muy nueva ( no tiene más de 15- 20 años de uso) los jóvenes la usan, y puedes encontrar expresiones tale como: "te cabió", en ves "te quepó"
Un ejemplo de su uso en castellano porteño)
_Metés un gol  y le decís al arquero en tono de sorna: ¿te cabió? o sea ¿te gusto el gol?, ¿estás de acuerdo en que fue gol o querés más pruebas?_
Lo que quise remarcar es que la traducción literal del inglés  *casi* no pierde sentido para nosotros, los porteños, debido al uso extraño y reciente de esta formula" te cabe"
Espero loureed no haberte aburrido con la explicación
A tus órdenes.


----------



## loureed4

Hey Sal,

   Thanks a lot for the explanation, I didn´t know about that. Really interesting, not boring at all 

Again: Thanks!!


----------



## Jim2996

loureed4 said:


> I really struggle with "suitable/fitting" but I guess if I go abbroad they will be patient with me, so I hope!!



To me, "suitable" is a quite general adjective meaning that that the noun it modifies suits, fits, etc the occasion—or, at least as often, some will accomplish some purpose.  It's common enough that you will see it often.

"Fitting," as I think about it more is like _moral_, _ethical_, _politically correct_, _socially appropriate, _and even _aligned with the cosmic fabric of the universe_.  The occasion or purpose is much larger.  The quote that Chris K gave and Lincoln's are examples.  It's not used often enough that good examples are easy to find.  

The temperature of your bath water may be suitable for you; to describe it as fitting would be odd.

However, _fitting_ is often used in compound adjectives. Clothes can fit loose, which makes them loose-fitting clothes.  Or, _tight-fitting, well-fitting, poor-fitting,_ etc.

You might wonder about the difference between loose-fitting clothes and loosely fitting clothes, or the difference between clothes that fit loose and those that fit loosely.  (There isn't much, if any.)


----------



## loureed4

Jim2996,

   I had written a really long text answering to you and my browser shut down....just great!! :-( .

   I was saying that I really appreciate such nuances and, to be honest, I don´t remember how many others things I said in the reply, but anyway, I was saying too that I was becoming fond of you and that if "becoming fond of someone" is appropiate or sounds weird/odd.

Really, really thanks for all the help I get from you!!


----------



## alanla

Loureed4

Note:
 Paso por alto los acentos.  Perdon.
 I am an American. English is my native language.
 If you have any questions about anything…you’re wrong, I’m right!

I also wrote a long reply about nuances, etc. 
If you want I could post that for you, too.


*Y…al tema:  *
[I am  _fond of_you ] No se como se ve en espanol, pero cuando se comienza a dirigirse *a una persona*  con [_to be fond of/to like_] en vez de con *lo que lo le gusta relacionado con la persona*”, puede que parezca algo atrevido/audaz.  So:

*With a person:*  There are so many more ways to say this in Spanish. They seem to be more neutral.  English is pretty simple like this.  When you start saying I _like you_/ _am fond _of you, that’s personal and intimate right away. It can be kind of like using _tu _when it is not welcome.
*Made the distinction between liking **the person**vs. what it is you like **about** the person, unless that’s what you really want to say and figure you have known the person long enough (usually). *I like that/thefact that you actually take the time to answer questions…etc.

I’m taking a liking to you    I like you.    I really like you.   [degrees]
**I am fond of you.    Personally [me suena raro]  isused in certain cases  always understood  

We have the word simpatico (nice). I think you arevery _simpatico. _I like your nuances.(very limited use), but if you, being Spanish used it, it would be softer rmeaning than _I am fond_.

*With “something”:*
I like your answers/what you write,etc.    vs.à    Ilike you.
**I am fond of dogs/ your answers/what you said.

A good way to put all of it might be:
Nos entendemos bien…porque….      Nos llevamos bien…Creo que......


----------



## loureed4

Thanks alanla, kind of a complex explanation with so many colours!! , but I appreciate it a lot.

If I got it right, in short, you mean that "I am fond of him" is too personal or intimate? 

Thanks again!


----------



## Mexico RV'er

I was surprised to learn in this thread that "fitting" and "suitable" are old-fashioned and rarely used. I must be the exception. I use "fitting" in the same context where I would use the word "appropriate."  I use "suitable" in the context of "agreeable."  

That being said, I would say that the sentence originally posted by loureed would be just fine if the word "suitable" were substituted for "fitting." Many other good suggestions have been made as well, but to answer the original question, I would simply say "Yes."


----------



## loureed4

Hi Mexio RV'er,

   According to waht I am reading, it seems to me that "fitting" is old-fashioned, but not "suitable".

*By the way, this was a good shot of you: 

   "fitting=appropiate (socially , I suppose)"   and     "suitable=agreedable".

*Thanks for your reply , you are a straight-foward person when it comes to suggesting and answering, hehe, that´s good, I mean, now I know that I can replace "fitting" with "suitable" in my sentence. Although I like knowing the reasons why, and that is what I have been receiving since I posted my question, and it´s just great.
Thanks indeed Mexico RV'er!


----------



## Mexico RV'er

loureed4 said:


> Hi Mexio RV'er,
> 
> According to waht I am reading, it seems to me that "fitting" is old-fashioned, but not "suitable".
> 
> *By the way, this was a good shot of you:
> 
> "fitting=appropiate (socially , I suppose)" and "suitable=agreedable".
> 
> *Thanks for your reply , you are a straight-foward person when it comes to suggesting and answering, hehe, that´s good, I mean, now I know that I can replace "fitting" with "suitable" in my sentence. Although I like knowing the reasons why, and that is what I have been receiving since I posted my question, and it´s just great.
> Thanks indeed Mexico RV'er!



Loureed4, I agree that it is good to know the reasons for using words in certain ways. It helps us remember the word, for one thing, and it helps us expand its use into other contexts. This forum has been very helpful with that.


----------



## loureed4

Indeed  Mexico RV'er. This is not like when our father used to tell us: "This is so because I say it, no replies, just do it as I say", hehe.


----------

